# Smart home Rollladensteuerung Funkaktuator  parallel zur Automatiksteuerung Wandschal



## KLWP (8 Januar 2016)

Guten Tag allerseits  ich stehe vor folgendem Problem : parallel zu  Automatiksteuerungen  von Vestamatic sollen 

jeweils Funkaktoren installiert werden. Die schon vorhandenen Automatiksteuerungen sollen als Backup für den 

Ausfall der Homemmatic CCU2 dienen, damit im Ausfallfall die Rollläden immer noch automatisch zum 

"Urprogramm" der Automaticsteuerungen auf und zu gehen können.

Meines Erachtens könnte eine ODER -Schaltung per Relais dieses Problem lösen. Da ich in Elektrotechnik 

unbedarft bin wäre ich für Vorschläge sehr dankbar.
Die Funkaktoren,sowie die  Automatiksteuerung  schalten   Phase an die jeweilige Motorwicklung. Das Problem 

bei einer einfachen Parallelschaltung ist :es wird an der Automatiksteuerung auf AUF gedrückt, der Funkaktor 

schaltet auf AB und der Motor löst sich in Rauch auf.
Mit der ODER Schaltung kann jeweils nur ein Aktor schalten.
Als Anhang die Bedienungsunterlagen incl Schaltpläne für die  Automatiksteuerung ,dann ein Vorschlag von 

Vestamatic für die Verwendung eines Trennrelais und zum Schluß eine Schaltung des Funkaktuators


----------



## knabi (15 Januar 2016)

Hallo,

warum nimmst Du nicht einfach die vorgeschlagenen Trennrelais? Das ist der übliche Weg, die vorhandene Steuerung als Vor-Ort-Taster und die neue Steuerung als Zentral-Auf/Ab - und fertig.

Gruß

Holger


----------

